

Wired Scores Exclusive Aerial Photos of Apple’s ‘Area i51′ - nsns
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/04/apples-secret-data-center/

======
read_wharf
"Exclusive?" You rent a plane and fly over it.

